# PTG.....is this any good



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Just found this and need to know if anybody has one or has used one as im about to order another PTG if this is no good....


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

If so could be a group buy??


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

That's exactly the same as the cm that a lot of us have. Slightly more expensive than the german ebay site too.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

I do know of someone who _*might*_ be able to get hold of the CM version of that for around £130.

He's just finalising the details now, as long as shipping doesn't work out at silly money.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

AR-CoolC said:


> I do know of someone who _*might*_ be able to get hold of the CM version of that for around £130.
> 
> He's just finalising the details now, as long as shipping doesn't work out at silly money.


Very interesting!!!
Keep me posted matey
AC:thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep, sounds good if poss.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

yes i am in need of one and would be u pfor a group buy although this one does look good


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I smell a Group Buy!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll look into a group buy chaps.

*grabs phone*


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

AR-CoolC said:


> I do know of someone who _*might*_ be able to get hold of the CM version of that for around £130.
> 
> He's just finalising the details now, as long as shipping doesn't work out at silly money.


I am interested too.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I'll look into a group buy chaps.
> 
> *grabs phone*


I sent him an email earlier about a group buy but have not had a response yet have you had any luck?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Specification-Accuracy: ±1-3% (±2.5µm or 0.1mil)(whichever the greater)

a clear coat has a thickness of 1.5 – 2.0 Mils, removing more that 0.4 mil (0.0004") of clear coat will cause premature paint film failure. As a point of reference two sheets of Saran wrap placed on top of each other measure 1.5Mil (0.0015") a surface scratch that will `catch' your fingernail is approximately 0.004" deep

Do you consider this an adequate range for accuracy?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope i've phoned 5 times and no response.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I got a response!!!!

As follows 

believe you have both contacted us for the same reason which is to determine our best bulk order price for 10 or 20 Paint Detective PD8 Gauges for members of Detailing World.

Due to our small margins the best prices we can offer are:-


10 x PD8 including case, batteries, postage and warranty delivered to 1 address:- £170 each

10 x PD8 including case, batteries, postage and warranty delivered to multiple address’s:- £174 each


20 x PD8 including case, batteries, postage and warranty delivered to 1 address:- £168 each

20 x PD8 including case, batteries, postage and warranty delivered to multiple address’s:- £172 each

Si


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that we could get 50 maybe a hundred people, see what he can do then.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep they emailed both myself & Simon (exotic detail) not a bad price the specs look pretty similar to the CM-8828 and it does measure both ferrous and non-ferrous materials will email them back to see if they can get a better price for more orders.

im leaning more towards this that the CM-8828 as the company is in the Uk and it comes with a 1 year warranty too which is good.

£170 still isnt a bad price but they did say they prob cant negotiate much on price due to small margins, i've sent them another email to see if there can be any further discount for 40 or 50 orders


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Like you said breezy, £170 is not a bad price! plus the 1 year warranty. 

See what they can do for 40-50


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

right have got another response

*Thank you for your interest - the best price we can do for 40 or more gauges*
*is:-*

*40+ x PD8 including case, batteries, postage and warranty delivered to 1*
*address:- £161.50 each*

*40+ x PD8 including case, batteries, postage and warranty delivered to*
*multiple address's:- £165.50 each*

The price is getting better so Iguess the next thing to do is to get approval from the mods to set up a group buy


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£165.50 sounds very good! just need to find the cash!! 

Si


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

£165 is not bad at all for this PTG with a 1 year warranty too lets get it set up...! after mod approval of course


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

*CM-8828 Specs:*
measuring range: 0-1250µm/0-50mil resolution: 10µm for Metric 0.5mil for imperial 
Accuracy: +3%n +10 or 0.5mil 
Min.radius workpiece: 
F: convex: 1.5mm concave: 25mm N: convex: 3mm concave:50mm 
Min.measureing area: 6mm Min. sample thickness: 0.3mm 
power supply 4x1.5V aaa(UM-4)BATTERY Dimension: 131x6x28mm

*PD8 Specs:*
Magnetic Induction (Ferrous (Fe)) 
Eddy Current (Aluminium (NFe)) 
Measuring Range: 0-1250µm or 0-50mil
Resolution: 0.1µm (0-99.9 µm)
1µm (over 100 µm)
Accuracy: ±1-3% (±2.5µm or 0.1mil)(whichever the greater)
Power Supply: 4 x 1.5V AAA Batteries
Operating Conditions: Temp: 0 - 50ºC
Humidity: < 80%
Weight: 81g (not including batteries)
Dimensions: 126x65x27mm

seems they specs are pretty similar


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I want in on this if we can get them, so if you want to start a list, add me.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

a group buy is in the process of beeing setup further details will follow


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

At £130 I'd be in too


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

CraigBruce said:


> At £130 I'd be in too


it wont be £130 mate that was someone quoting a maybe price for the CM-8828 but this didnt take into account international shipping costs either.

for the P8 PTG which is from a company based in the UK it wil be £165 delivered if there are 40 orders and this is with a 1 year gurantee too


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

im defo interested.

keep posting results


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

surely they can do a better price than that though, i found this and it works out £180 if 3 are bought inc del, batts,case and VAT


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

edited


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

prestige-detailer said:


> surely they can do a better price than that though, i found this and it works out £180 if 3 are bought inc del, batts,case and VAT


I did notice that too will email them again!


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

I thought about it and have not orderd one,i have just orderd a DeFelsko DFT 3 times more expensive but i believe you get what you pay for,i get it in the morning


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, whatever happens, I want a PTG, if it comes in cheaper than buying a single one, even if we only get a few people interested, I would still like to snap one up 

Cheers for trying to sort this out chaps, most appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

my thoughts too i was just PTG shopping the other day and this came up so good timing really, I cant seem to justify the cost for the Defelsko DFT and I know how good it is having previously used one before.

It seems a few people have had problems with the CM-8828 but the PD8 comes with a warranty and doesnt look like it needs to be calibrated everytime either


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Breezy, i've contacted them about a new price and new deal, leave it with me and i'll sort it out.

Gaz


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

good on ya Gaz.

hit them where it hurts and get 50 @ £100ea that would be nice lol


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Interested in a PD8 :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Would be interest Gaz if you can sort this :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

interested depending on price, come on gaz do us proud


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry guys. 4 emails begging her and she's standing firm. Women 

The best price i've got is £162.50 for the PTG. Including case, battery, VAT, Postage and 1 Year Warranty. 

I'll try again!


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Sorry guys. 4 emails begging her and she's standing firm. Women
> 
> The best price i've got is £162.50 for the PTG. Including case, battery, VAT, Postage and 1 Year Warranty.
> 
> I'll try again!


suggest you start a list m8, you need to get 50 names and £8125.00 in your (savings) account ............:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lets be realistic here and get a *price for 10* with all the gubbins.

1) V12MSM (Mark)


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

£162.50 is still a good price for the PTG with a 1 year warranty

1) V12MSM (Mark)
2) Breezy


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Guys. Have secured that price etc, although I do feel that depending on how many people we get, it might be a bit silly for me to do this. I mean, if we get 20 -30 people i'm going to be handling thousands of pounds.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Guys. Have secured that price etc, although I do feel that depending on how many people we get, it might be a bit silly for me to do this. I mean, if we get 20 -30 people i'm going to be handling thousands of pounds.


Gaz, just make sure you collect all payments from potential buyers before you order therefore your not stuck with any ptg where people decided to pull out at last minute..cover's you from having to pay out your own pocket incase someone does... get list of buyer's and go from there.
perhaps just order in bunches of 10


----------



## UnionJack (Jul 25, 2007)

***** STOP PRESS ***** STOP PRESS ***** STOP PRESS *****

13YEAROLDETAILER seen today at Heathrow booking flights/holiday for LOOOOONG stay in the carribean, eye witness says "he had thousands of pounds cash on him"


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Lmao:d


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Lmao :d


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Stick me down for one please :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Guys. Have secured that price etc, although I do feel that depending on how many people we get, it might be a bit silly for me to do this. I mean, if we get 20 -30 people i'm going to be handling thousands of pounds.


Once you have a list of peoples names Gaz they can just phone the company up directly and make payments to them surely? as It will also be easier if we go for the shipping to multiple address's option too.

So I think putting a post up in the group buy section would be a good start and once there are enough names people can start making payments directly to the paintdetective alternatively paying something like a 20% to you initially then the rest directly to the company?


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Just got my Positest DFT,wow,what an amazing piece of kit, just tested it on my radiators in home and oh my god, readings all over the place, i may need to get the wet and dry out and the PC and correct some of the swirls aswell


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

just to throw a spanner in the works here, im still awaiting a reply from DW chief about a GB i was requesting permission for,

i can source the CM8828 and sell (to forum members only) for around £130 including P&P.

i don't feel you're getting a very fair deal off this supplier, considering the amount of items you could well be buying.

I hope i havent broken any rules in mentioning this, just thought it may be of some interest to people.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

eshrules said:


> just to throw a spanner in the works here, im still awaiting a reply from DW chief about a GB i was requesting permission for,
> 
> i can source the CM8828 and sell (to forum members only) for around £130 including P&P.
> 
> ...


why dont u get some more info and see if you can set one up


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Breezy said:


> why dont u get some more info and see if you can set one up


that is the info LOL i'd be the supplier for them, i've got my source, i've worked out the price, thats how much i'd be charging, i'd need at least 10 takers to qualify for the heavy discount i'd need to pass onto you guys.

i've pm'd DWC, but had no reply  what is it i need to do? 

dont get me wrong, i will make a bit out of this, but a very tiny amount compared to the other company which has been approached.

i am in the process of confirming the warranty details as we speak.

this would be done, more as a service to you guys, as opposed to a 'money maker' i'm hoping in doing so, someone might kindly teach me a few things with paint thickness and PC work  so there is something in it for me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

will these be shipped from the uk or abroad? as we don't want to be stung will an import tax to make it a greater price than the other PTG


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

prestige-detailer said:


> will these be shipped from the uk or abroad? as we don't want to be stung will an import tax to make it a greater price than the other PTG


they'd be brought into the uk by me first, the shipped out from my address. Thats if its allowed to go ahead 

and besides that, the import tax would have to be £30 an item to make it more expensive than the other one...

its entirely open, if the mod's let it go ahead and people want me to do it, i will. if they want to pay the £165 for the other one, it's their choice, im not forcing the issue as said, it's not a matter of profit making for me


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

eshrules said:


> they'd be brought into the uk by me first, the shipped out from my address. Thats if its allowed to go ahead
> 
> and besides that, the import tax would have to be £30 an item to make it more expensive than the other one...
> 
> its entirely open, if the mod's let it go ahead and people want me to do it, i will. if they want to pay the £165 for the other one, it's their choice, im not forcing the issue as said, it's not a matter of profit making for me


sounds pretty fair to me mate speak to the mods and get it set up you only need 10 orders too for that peice which will be easily dooable


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Breezy said:


> sounds pretty fair to me mate speak to the mods and get it set up you only need 10 orders too for that peice which will be easily dooable


who in particular should i contact? does anyone know?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

just had it confirmed, these come with a 12 month no quibble warranty, should it develop a fault you simply ship it back and they ship out a replacement, no arguments.


so thats £130, shipped from my address in the UK, with a 12 month warranty.

sounds good to me, i just need to know who to contact now


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome lets get it organised!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Pm has now been sent to Whizzer as well as DW chief, not a lot else i can do until i hear back


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

^ Top work mate


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

£130 sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

whizzer's on holiday until the 10th, i've still had no reply from DWC  so i've tried Brazo instead....:wall:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

eshrules said:


> whizzer's on holiday until the 10th, i've still had no reply from DWC  so i've tried Brazo instead....:wall:


Good effort matey, keep on trying for us (pretty please)
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

idef have one:thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I've posted the GB HERE

i'm hoping no mods have issue with this, i've tried to do everything by the book and i've said im quite willing to edit/have edited the thread as they see fit, so i just hope it doesnt get me banned


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

just had a reply from the paint detective


We have sat down and discussed what we can do for the Detailing World Group Buy based on or previous emails and this is what we can do:-

40+ x PD8 (additional specification to CM-8828 including blue backlight), leather case, postage, warranty (no batteries) and delivered to multiple address’s:- £149.50 including VAT each to be paid for by cheque or electronic bank transfer.

I don’t see any way we can reduce the price further so we can only hope that as we are a UK based Ltd and VAT registered company set up to sell the PD8 Gauge as a long term part of our business this may amongst other things give your users some peace of mind.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Breezy said:


> just had a reply from the paint detective
> 
> We have sat down and discussed what we can do for the Detailing World Group Buy based on or previous emails and this is what we can do:-
> 
> ...


something, to me (only IMHO) smells here. They've only been selling the PT8 for around 2 years from reading their website and when they've posted on my GB thread (temporarily locked awaiting approval) they stated 30+ units, not 40  also, i've got the feeling that the PT8 is just a rebranded CM-8828, ie has their stickers on it, im not sure the spec has been uprated or such.

all i wanted to do was try and make sure the guys on here get the best deal they can, what goes around comes around IMO and if i can do you guys a good turn, it ought to bode me well in future. if i could get 40+, im confident my price would be dropped even more, £130 including P&P is based on a GB of just 10 units, that doesnt include batteries, but their nowt compared to what you'd be saving.

i'll await the Mod's reply regarding my thread and it is the people's choice at the end of the day  whichever is best for you guys is the one you need to take, obviously


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

with a price of £150 from the paint detective I am more than happy to pay this price as hving to deal with any faults / reutrns will be a lot easier with a UK based company.

mind youe £130 for the CM-8828 is still pretty dam good guess its all awaiting mod approval


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Personally I would rather pay more and get it from a uk supplier also, just for ease of returns etc, it is only £20 we are talking about here.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Personally I would rather pay more and get it from a uk supplier also, just for ease of returns etc, it is only £20 we are talking about here.


I was thinking that too well it seems the group buy is just waiting mod approval now


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i would also rather get one from the uk for £20 more!


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

My preference would be for the UK supplier, with Warranty and VAT Invoice. 

Any idea on when this is likely to go through as i am looking to purchase soon.

Thanks

James


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Has this been set in stone yet?

I'll have one for £150


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

*Unauthorised Advertising. *

Message from DWC: Whizzer will contact you in the next 48 hours - per my pm this evening.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Wait for approval :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

how longs this going to take??? mite just get one off ebay!


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

> how longs this going to take??? mite just get one off ebay!


Yep, would prefer mine sooner, rather than later. Is there much difference between this one and the one on ebay?

Perhaps we could go directly to the paint detective and see if they would honour this price or do us a deal?


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

*Unauthorised Advertising. *

Message from DWC: Whizzer will contact you in the next 48 hours - per my pm this evening.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

im out now sorry,as lastnite when i had a few beers i made an order for some
best of show. ooops!


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

*Unauthorised Advertising. *

Message from DWC: Whizzer will contact you in the next 48 hours - per my pm this evening.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

yeah, why not break the rules, after all, thats what they're there for  i've been awaiting a reply too, but still, i suppose the end result justifies the means and at least the guys now get the benefit of a GB without having to organise at least 40 names :thumb:


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

We have had one question which is "how long will we keep the offer open?" The answer is that to allow members enough time we will hold it open until the end of Sept 2007.
Thank you for bearing with us and we would like to say that member eshrules has educated us as to the power of a community forum and has helped all Detailing World members by forcing us to discount our price as far as we possibly could.

Kind regards

Victoria


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

the end of sep will be great! i will 100% be having one.

thanks very much for all the help!


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

does this come with any verification/calibration checkpeices?


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

edited


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry guys but imo you need to have a way of manually calibrating your ptg's. I calibrate mine every single time before i do a PDI on a car and check it against the supplied shims.

What if your ptg was for some reason reading 20um more than it should and the paint was lets say showing 80um and you go and polish that area which is really 60um then burn through some poor customers paint? I'll bet the manufacturer/supplier wouldnt offer to pay for the damage and deny all responsibility. An extreme example but could quite easily happen.

Earlier on in the year myself and L200 Steve spent one sunday afternoon together comparing my CM8828 against his £400 Positector on around 50 different shims and surfaces, non fe and fe, painted/unpainted etc. Now there wasnt a huge amount of difference in the accuracy of either unit (within 3-5um) however a couple of days before we did this i had some Eveready batteries which were barely used in another product before being used in the my PTG and it was reading between 15-30um out.

The day i went over to Steve's i put fresh Duracell ultra's in and the accuracy was spot on.

You can find more information here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=17095&page=4

All i can advise you is to seriously consider the CM8828 instead as you can manually callibrate it against the shims. From experience i certainly wouldnt buy a PTG without the supplied shims.

Matt :wave:


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thats exactly why I asked, if it dont come with calibration kit then Im out


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I concur! There's no chance I'd purchase a PTG without a means of calibrating it. How do you know what's going to give you a level of 0, accurately? The calibration plates I got with mine are verified at the factory and have been signed by hand confirming the plates are exactly as stated.


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

edited


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

edited


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Victoria,

My main concern is what happens when the batteries start to wear out and the unit stops being accurate because the power going into the unit isnt consistant. Having a set of shims is the ONLY way to check accuracy because they are the only things that are very consistant in thickness. (we have compared this several times with different manufacturers ptg's).

As i mentioned in my post above, i first put some 2 week old Ever ready batteries in from a tv remote iirc and the ptg results were way out. Switched to brand new Duracell's and all was fine. What im getting at is with your model, there is no way of checking that 0 really is 0 just by testing on Nfe or Fe. The user is relying on the manufacturers perameters and software to tell him it is what it says it is. 

Me, i still wouldnt be without shims. 

Would your company stump up for a 5k respray on a bentley if your product failed in this way? Surely it seems common sense to include shims as it also protects you as a company as well as the detailer using it?! 

Please understand, im not knocking you or your company, just trying to point out that shims for detailers are a basic must have when using a ptg. Even the £2000 ptg's have them!!

A guy in a bodyshop scenario prob wouldnt need them but for a detailer working on £1000's worth of vehicles microns really do count!

Rgds

Matt :wave:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

can i just mention, neither of these GB's have yet been given the go ahead. I've pm'd DW chief again, pushing a bit more this time, i'm trying to play by the rules 

also, can i just mention, mine comes with the calibration shams  it's £20 cheaper and it comes with the 12 month warranty too, so the choice is there for people should it be allowed to go ahead. :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

eshrules said:


> can i just mention, neither of these GB's have yet been given the go ahead. I've pm'd DW chief again, pushing a bit more this time, i'm trying to play by the rules
> 
> also, can i just mention, mine comes with the calibration shams  it's £20 cheaper and it comes with the 12 month warranty too, so the choice is there for people should it be allowed to go ahead. :thumb:


If people want a cheap PTG why not look at the steel only design as there a lot cheaper. Not that many cars I can think off made from Ally.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> If people want a cheap PTG why not look at the steel only design as there a lot cheaper. Not that many cars I can think off made from Ally.


You would be surprised!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

eshrules said:


> can i just mention, neither of these GB's have yet been given the go ahead. I've pm'd DW chief again, pushing a bit more this time, i'm trying to play by the rules
> 
> also, can i just mention, mine comes with the calibration shams  it's £20 cheaper and it comes with the 12 month warranty too, so the choice is there for people should it be allowed to go ahead. :thumb:


Can i just say to be patient for a few days as he is on holiday i believe, although i have no idea when hes back.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

matt said:


> You would be surprised!


You have to name them now:


----------



## paintdetective (Aug 31, 2007)

edited


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by matt 
You would be surprised! 

You have to name them now



Audi TT panels 
Audi A3 panels

Audi A8 all panels
Audi A2 all panels

Rolls Royce Some 
Bently Some

Bmw 5 series front end

Jaguar various models

Honda various but NSX most panels

Peugeot 06 onwards bonnet sections etc etc


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

matt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by matt
> You would be surprised!
> 
> ...


Scooby bonnets, and I think EVO bonnets and possibly boot lids


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

^^yes i think you're right^^


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

paintdetective said:


> A further point of clarification is that we offer a UK warranty and would ask members to clarify exactly where and to whom they would send their £130 CM8828 back to if it were to fail and also confirmation that it is the latest model.
> 
> We will post answers to the above tomorrow.
> 
> ...


any returns would be via me, back to the supplier. the '£130' is practically cost value, i am aware of costs etc, which is why i knew you could knock yours down a fair whack.

before this descends into what appears to be a bickering contest, my purpose was to provide forum members with the cheapest, most popular PTG possible, at practically cost value. you want the GB to make money for your business, so of course you will defend your product.

whichever goes ahead, my only concern is getting these guys the biggest bang for their buck and I'm sure no-one would disagree with that train of thought.:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

i want to purchase the PD8 gauge as im quite keen to get my hands on a PTG but it would be good if it could be supplied with the shims for calibration


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

I also want to purchase a PTG, but am enjoying this thread and that other DW members with more experience/technical expertise are ensuring that the products on offer are right for the job. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

> If people want a cheap PTG why not look at the steel only design as there a lot cheaper.


Any links to these PTG's, as a comparison?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

matt said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by matt
> You would be surprised!
> 
> ...




 
Fair enough.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ok, guys after a rather pleasent phone call with DWC, i've been given the green light for my GB, so if any of you are interested please show your interest HERE


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

So guys is this a good buy now that it incudes shims for claibration?

For us who have never used one its difficult to know, so all advice from existing users of PTG's appreciated!

Thanks

Also I noted this at the start of the thread



> Specification-Accuracy: ±1-3% (±2.5µm or 0.1mil)(whichever the greater)
> 
> a clear coat has a thickness of 1.5 - 2.0 Mils, removing more that 0.4 mil (0.0004") of clear coat will cause premature paint film failure. As a point of reference two sheets of Saran wrap placed on top of each other measure 1.5Mil (0.0015") a surface scratch that will `catch' your fingernail is approximately 0.004" deep
> 
> Do you consider this an adequate range for accuracy?


I assume that with the cheaper PTG's (and all that don't measure the individual layers) its gives you a total paint depth that you then have to make an assumption about the thickness of the CC?

Just trying to cover all the bases before I invest £150.


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Breezy)---
> ...


Just got through an email notification as Is ubscribed to this thread, but can't find it online. Has it been removed for some reason?


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

> Just got through an email notification as Is ubscribed to this thread, but can't find it online. Has it been removed for some reason?


Looks like its been edited/removed pending communications. Did this actually ever get approval from the mods? Could be the reason


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

yes the PD8 gauge does come with the calibration shims so its all good


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Can i just ask a question, i posted on this thread about 1 hour ago saying im sorry for the hassle this has caused considering i started the thread,why was it removed?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

It was asked of the mods to tidy the thread up.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Oh ok,just wanted to apoligise thats all.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

just ordered my PD8 gauge today... will post up some pics and a review once I get it...


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

Breezy said:


> just ordered my PD8 gauge today... will post up some pics and a review once I get it...


That would be great.


----------

